# Cheap BE or new DTP + SGP?



## Expressonewb (10 mo ago)

Morning folks, I was planing and narrowed down to get a DTP and Smart Grinder Pro as my first coffee machine and well within my budget. But I’ve come to this ad in FB market, Barista Express for £275. He says he bought it in July 2020 and only used it once in trade event, but no receipt. Photos looks genuine too, he got everything that’s included in box and haven’t used it once. Seller is like 45 mins drive away from me.


----------



## Expressonewb (10 mo ago)

I’ve decided to stay with DTP + SGP as I’ll have that 2 years guarantee 👌🏻


----------



## Coffer (Sep 2, 2021)

I've got the Barista Express and it's great. A close friend of mine has the DTP and SGP and that is also great. I haven't seen much difference between the two setups as far as coffee quality goes.

I can imagine the main difference will be that, if I ever get to a stage where the grinder is holding back my coffee quality, I will have a larger appliance taking up space when I do purchase that external grinder.


----------

